

Ask HN: Inspiring guides/books/blogs for modern Node.js infrastructure? - RomanPushkin

I&#x27;ve been using JavaScript for more than 10 years as my second&#x2F;third language. I wanna take a look deeper at node.js, probably switch to this platform in my new project.<p>Can you guys share any must-see links, recommend must-have books, must-have tools, inspiring open source projects for a beginner, blogs, etc.? Coffeescript or js?<p>I&#x27;m mainly focused on webdev.
======
sunilkumarc
You may want to take a look at this Quora answer - [http://www.quora.com/What-
are-the-best-resources-to-learn-No...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-
resources-to-learn-Node-js)

